# Journey to millions then billions



## jdam (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello everyone. Thanks for checking my post. 

I haven’t been very active since I joint in 2012. But my investment has been running at full speed. I want to share my journey with you and heard your feedback.

A bit about myself. I promise, this is the only long post, the subsequent posts will be shorter. if you have any questions feel free to ask. I like to remain anonymous.
Education: engineering 
Job: IT support
Age: mid 30’s
Married with 1 kid.
Income: average IT salary

Investment style evolution:
Started from stock picking to value investing to indexing (with a few moonshots)
Goal: 20%+ return per year. 100’s millions by 60, billion by 80
one of the main reason why I want to have so much money is because i want to be able to afford the best health care when I am old, or possibly extend my life (future technology might make it happen)

Note: my investment style evolved a lot. I am at the point where I want to have safe, low volatility passive investment(10% to 20% return) and then use leverage to reach 20%+ return. Because picking stocks doesn’t guaranteed profitable return yearly. My personal return has been above 20% last 10 years (investment + work income). I like to keep it that way until I become a billionaire. I know most of you would say 20% return is too ambitious. But it isn’t impossible, many people started with nothing and became billionaires, their returns are more than 20% (check any self-made millionaires and billionaires)

Portfolio: 
2 houses, 2 cars
Equity: Canadian energy etf, US utility etf, Canadian weed etf(moonshots)

Started investing: 2007 
Net worth:
2007 = $20,000
2017 = $650,000


----------

